# 10 dpo - implantation spotting ??



## TILLY11 (Oct 21, 2011)

Hi,

I am 11 dpo today.  Yesterday I had 1 spot of blood when I wiped and then nothing else today - am always usually bang on time or late never early.  I am hoping it's implantation but would it occur at 10 dpo.  Anyone with a similar situation.

Thanks


----------



## bonijade (Mar 16, 2010)

Hi tilly11,

Just spotted your post and hought I would reply.  I had a stimulated iui cycle back in April (but still roughly a 28 day one) and even though in the past my periods had varied from as short as 24 days up to 32 days it was usually around 27/28.  So when I had some spotting on my pants (sorry if tmi, but for me it was literally two smartie sized light brown marks) on day 9/10 dpo I was wondering if it was an actual implantation bleed or maybe my cycle was a bit funny 'cause of the drugs or if my period was arriving extra early.........

but come test day, dead on day 28

I got a BFP and am now 26 + 2 pregnant!  So you never know it could be an implantation bleed.


----------



## TILLY11 (Oct 21, 2011)

Oh wow that gives me a little hope - I had no spotting back in 2004 with ds so I have been so worried. My spotting sounds just like yours 2 tiny spots of blood.  

Thank you for getting back to me and congrats on your BFP.


----------

